# RID (Receiver ID) Located Where In Hardware



## skylinebeach (Feb 2, 2008)

Where is the RID on the HR10-250 units located and how can this be modified?

If it cant be changed easily somehow then can you also unsolder the chip it is located on and put it into another motherboard?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Why would you want to modify the RID number? It's on the rear panel label, and also appears in the "System Information" screen.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

There is no way to change the rid numbrer on the receiver you having some problems lay them out


----------



## skylinebeach (Feb 2, 2008)

"on the back of the unit" hehe

i mean the hard coded RID number.

problem is say a RID that is leased and cant activate it but works well and i have other units that are not leased but the units dont work well such as moden, hdmi ports, color changing tuners, etc.

i want to take whatver part has the RID and put it on the board that words but with the RID that is listed as leased but deactived by D*.

** and again, for curiosities sakes, where is that number located and how do they put it inside the machine and change it for every single unit - always wondered that **


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah, that's right ... you're the guy who was very interested in the white security sticker, starting a few threads about that.

Your posting history is very interesting - you're all about the hardware, aren't you? Trying to cook up a Frankenstein's monster?


----------



## skylinebeach (Feb 2, 2008)

this question is about the HR10-250 units. nothing to do with any other unit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is encoded in a chip that is read-only on the main board of the unit.

I personally don't know the exact chip that is included in, someone probably does know... but I don't ever recall seeing a post here or at TCF, or other sites that specilize in that... of the exact physical chip.

In the 6+ years RID has existed, I haven't heard or seen what chip it actually was, let alone someone that was able to remove it or reprogram it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

skylinebeach said:


> ** and again, for curiosities sakes, where is that number located and how do they put it inside the machine and change it for every single unit - always wondered that **


Similar to probably how Dell can include their service tag id on a chip...
Other entities include serial numbers..

Just part of the manufacturing process... 
The chip has a number... when that chip is installed in that particular system... a computer keeps track of it for the printing of the labels, or the labels are printed right then and stay with the system to completion of assembly.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

On my Samsungs (and a Phillips DSR708) it is U36 an STmicro AV1AWA. Appartently also Humax DirecTV D11 Satellite Receiver.

Main PCB, Top, Interface, Integrated Circuit, Logic, 1, *STMicroelectronics, AV1AWA, Receiver ID IC, AV1AWA*, VG521014, 220G0 VG, 22 534, A1G, DG ...
www.electronicproducts.com/whatsinside/viewteardown.asp?filename=Directv_D11_web.html

http://www.9thtee.com/insidehdtivo.htm
"Access card side view." picture.

It is to the right and just below the battery. The black square.
Or
There are four large rectangular ICs (RAM) with the two ICs with heat sinks to their left. In the picture the chip is the square chip just above the uppermost RAM IC.

One on Craiglist for $100 OBO in San Jose.


----------



## skylinebeach (Feb 2, 2008)

are you saying that you know for sure its once of those 4 chips or 1 chip from experience?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if you're questions are academic or other, but you wrote the following earlier:



skylinebeach said:


> problem is say a RID that is leased and cant activate it but works well and i have other units that are not leased but the units dont work well such as moden, hdmi ports, color changing tuners, etc.
> 
> i want to take whatver part has the RID and put it on the board that words but with the RID that is listed as leased but deactived by D*.


 ... and from that it sounds to me like you want to tamper with the leased receiver, which violates your agreement with DIRECTV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You'll have hard time to manage replacement of the chip in BGA package.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

skylinebeach said:


> are you saying that you know for sure its once of those 4 chips or 1 chip from experience?


The four chips are RAM. They are only used as a positional reference.

There is nothing stopping people from Googling AV1AWA themselves.

see post 4.
http://id-discussions.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53074


----------

